# Eretmodus Cyanostictus and Multies



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Quick one - what you say about adding a adult couple of Eretmodus Cyanostictus Zambia to my new aquarium were I have a multies colonie, some caudopuntactus and the Tropheus kiriza?

The aquarium is the one below and has 175x60x50 cm.










Thanks,
Diogo


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

:dancing: :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are the pics of the new couple of Eretmodus Cyanostictus Zambia

The female...










And the male...














































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Another amazing tank for you! Is that male holding? Sure looks like it... :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



triscuit said:


> Is that male holding? Sure looks like it... :thumb:


No heÂ´s just facing the Tropheus thatÂ´s why heÂ´s like that.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

WHat plants do you use? My old duboisi's didn't eat my plants, but they did nip vallis in half and pull all the java moss of the wood....The only thing they didn't touch was anubias 

Ted


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



the_evil_dickfeldi said:


> WHat plants do you use? My old duboisi's didn't eat my plants, but they did nip vallis in half and pull all the java moss of the wood....The only thing they didn't touch was anubias


IÂ´m really using various types of anubias and valls. At least until now they didnÂ´t touch them.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

excellent, I love gobies.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I really think that they are fine in the aquarium... the female is with her mouth full...










Cheers
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The Eretmodus female passed the eggs to the male...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Pedro (Oct 22, 2002)

Otimo! 

-P


----------

